# Strangest thing your Fuzzbutt likes to eat?



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Spanky is far from a picky eater but he just loves some things that are a little strange, even for a dog....
He goes nuts over anything minty/menthol, a cough drop, breath mints, Listerine strips! He will even try to lick Blistex off me. Also now that it has gotten cold out I drink a lot of tea and I caught him sticking his little snout in my cup so I made him a saucer of his own and he _chugged _ it! Then gave me the "more I want MORE" look! (dont worry its decaf).
What does your baby go crazy for?


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

As gross as this sounds, Dini LOOOOOOOOOVES lotion- if its on your body. Whenever I put lotion on my feet/ legs after a shower, she goes nuts!!! I've had to do it where I have to lotion my feet on my bed, where she can't jump on and then put socks immediately on afterwards, otherwise she goes licking crazy. And now that I'm putting the Cocoa Butter on my belly to prevent stretch marks, again, she goes nuts too where she whines and begs and looks at you as if to say, "Why can't I have a lick?!" Needless to say, no matter how she begs, Mommy is not letting her get her tastes. I swear she acts like its frosting off of a spoon or something.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

pooh!
grace and rugby love the stuff


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

kleenexes, paper towels, whatever he finds on the floor to rip and eat.

I try like crazy to keep them away from him!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Clifford likes lotion too, and licks it off my legs after a shower. He also loves shredding toilet paper, but I've heard all malts do. I'm sure there are more things he would enjoy, but I am bit strick on what to expose him to.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango and Tillie LOVE Origins Body Lotion. They lick it off my legs like crazy! I used Bath and Body Works lotion one day and they turned their noses up and walked away! LOL! :smrofl:


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Ha! It looks like the lotion is almost as popular as the paper towels for Malts. Spank loves licking it too - and I use plain ol Vaseline lotion - he's like the aloe fresh "flavor"


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Tchelsi LOVES to eat corn ... right off the cob! We've always gotten a kick out of that. Tatumn seems to like deodorant, of all things. Ewww. I would think that would turn his little mouth inside out. :yucky: And they both like broccoli, which is weird for a dog ... or is it?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Heidi, Bonnie LOVES broccoli, too (and deodorant, but that's another story). Other than that, she's pretty boring with things in her mouth. No toilet paper or kleenex, etc.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Stuart loves lotion too, especially sunscreen for some strange reason. But both would go crazy every time I cooked with proscuitto, salami, parmesan cheese and romano cheese (I'm Italian). After thinking about it, I realized the island of Malta is close to Italy! So the Italian deli is the extra special treat in our house. :biggrin:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

LOL!! Glad to see that I don't have the only lotion fanatic!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> LOL!! Glad to see that I don't have the only lotion fanatic!!![/B]


Definitely not! You all can count both of mine in on the lotion licking. I love the Origins lotions too and apparently they taste pretty good. As soon as I get out of the shower and put some on, my two are all over me. I get dressed really fast and put socks on to keep them from licking too much. 

Other then that they like worms and that's about it. They love to tear up paper towels and toilet paper, but neither one eats it.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Lotion any kind in the Summer i have to pick Baci up in the elevator so if there is someone with lotion he likes he starts licking there legs.Some think its cute others are grossed out so its up up in the elevator.tissues are a biggie and socks other than that he is prettya good boy


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I was just going to post about this... Chloe, my Maltese, and Xander the yorkie both LOVE ice. It's gotten to the point that they come running if they hear me putting ice in my drink. I just looked down to a cute little Xander looking up at me like "I like Ice, momma! Can I has some??" Of course then I "accidently" dropped a piece.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball loves body lotion, too! As soon as I get out of the shower he is there to lick my legs and feet! Putting on a long robe doesn't help ... he just puts his little head up under the robe and licks my ankles and feet! I do try, however, to limit this as much as I can ... because I am concerned what chemicals in the products might eventually harm his system. 

Also, he loves paper! Expensive paper, too! Not too long ago, I was sitting at the kitchen table and had my purse on the floor beside me. The little rascal snuck into my purse (I swear I have good hearing and yet he still manages to do things close by me) He went into the living room with a twenty dollar bill that he had taken out of wallet in my purse!!! I brought the twenty dollar bill back and put it back into my purse. Ten minutes later ... he got into my purse again and took out a twenty!!! So, needless to say ... after his third try, and after I latched the purse shut ... I put the purse up on a higher level!

As for healthier things he loves ... those are steamed carrots and brocolli. He also loves stringless snap peas. Well, with the snap peas ... he eats the pod part ... drops the peas on the floor ... and, then goes back, and most of the time eats the peas itself!

Also, he loves Bichon Fries ... they look like french fries ... but, they are 100% sweet potato.

He also goes crazy over Nutrisential Lean Treats (from the vets office) ... but, I have cut back on this considerably. Another story ... but, I am getting leary of anything not labeled made in the U.S.A. I called the company and they said they are made in the U.S.A. ... but, when I asked why there is no U.S.A. label on the package ... it got kind of quiet.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to add in my last post ...

Snowball's other paper *addiction* seems to be to my paper medical prescriptions! As with the twenty he took out of my purse ... he also, at another time ... went for one of my paper medical prescriptions. He chewed off the corner ... so, I called my doctor for a replacement. Lo and behold ... Snowball tried to get that one, too! But ... aha ... I caught him that time!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a feather bed and Kaia loves to eat the loose feathers out of the pillow and bed. I have taken it out of her mouth every nigt 

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 15 2008, 03:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670813


> Oh, I forgot to add in my last post ...
> 
> Snowball's other paper *addiction* seems to be to my paper medical prescriptions! As with the twenty he took out of my purse ... he also, at another time ... went for one of my paper medical prescriptions. He chewed off the corner ... so, I called my doctor for a replacement. Lo and behold ... Snowball tried to get that one, too! But ... aha ... I caught him that time![/B]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

At 14 weeks, Ms. Suzie Sunshine (aka Mia)...in order of preference:

1) Mommy's hand

2) Any sort of paper, ...newspaper, paper in the printer, toy toy paper

3) Daddy's slipper.

Oh I just love the puppy years


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki loves parmesan cheese and pasta. A true Maltese/Sicilian dog! LOL 

Actually the only food she turned down were doggie treats at obedience class. I have to bring organic cheerios as training treats.

She also likes to grab dead leaves off the ground every once in a while.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 15 2008, 05:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670850


> Nikki loves parmesan cheese and pasta. A true Maltese/Sicilian dog! LOL
> 
> Actually the only food she turned down were doggie treats at obedience class. I have to bring organic cheerios as training treats.
> 
> She also likes to grab dead leaves off the ground every once in a while.[/B]


LOL! This reminds me of Micky. He was being extra picky one night, and wouldn't eat his kibble for dinner. So I sprinkled it with shredded Parmesan. Not too much, just a light sprinkle, "maybe" 1/2 tsp., and he gobble it right up! Micky seems to like all different kinds of foods, but I haven't caught him chewing on anything too weird yet.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie and Catcher are totally in love with lettuce. When I take it out of the refrigerator they go nuts begging for it. They are serious about their lettuce. They also love apples, bananas, and green beans. They know the words and if I ask if they want some "ba-nannn-a"... whoa, they get soooo excited. But lettuce is their most favorite!

They also are nuts for paper ... Kleenex and TP and kitchen paper towels. And they love lotion, especially foot lotion with a peppermint scent and face creams, hand lotion, etc. At night in bed, sometimes I have to get entirely under the covers to escape their lapping tongues!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE


> Kallie and Catcher are totally in love with lettuce. When I take it out of the refrigerator they go nuts begging for it. They are serious about their lettuce. They also love apples, bananas, and green beans. They know the words and if I ask if they want some "ba-nannn-a"... whoa, they get soooo excited. But lettuce is their most favorite!
> 
> They also are nuts for paper ... Kleenex and TP and kitchen paper towels. And they love lotion, especially foot lotion with a peppermint scent and face creams, hand lotion, etc. At night in bed, sometimes I have to get entirely under the covers to escape their lapping tongues![/B]


********************************************************************************
**

Snowball has taken a love for lettuce, too!! He loves snap peas, too! I wonder if it has anything to do with the crunching sound when he chews on them. We love to hear him chew on them! 

As for lotions ... I, too, have to get entirely under the covers before hubby lets Snowball get up on the bed. However, Snowball has learned to somehow get under the covers anyway! It is soooo funny to see this little body moving around under the blankets!! I'm always afraid he will smother ... so, alas, we have to *rescue* him from under the covers!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I've only had my pup a day and shes already tried to eat my homework!


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 17 2008, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672513


> I've only had my pup a day and shes already tried to eat my homework![/B]



Think anyone would buy the ol "the dog ate my homework" line? :biggrin:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison loves Skinny Cow ice cream. I buy the sandwiches and dig the ice cream out with my finger for her, being careful to avoid the chocolate cookie. When I say "do you want some ice cream" she runs to the kitchen, then as soon as I get one out, she flies back to the sofa and sits there waiting on me to share with her.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

heh paddy is another lotion and kleenex fanatic. he just like to play (i.e. shred) the kleenex, but he loveeees to lick lotion.

whenever i put some on, paddy will watch me avidly then attack me w/ licks til i tell him to stop :biggrin:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Gracie loves all the other things mentioned ... lotion, TOILET PAPER :heart: , magazines, shoes, socks, wallets, just anything she can swipe and run with! But as far as food goes, she is very, very picky. So, it surprised me greatly when I found out she loves dill pickles! Scarfs those bites down so fast, always wanting more. Go figure! I just wish she would eat HER food so well! :beating a dead horse:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy loves baby carrots and green beans, lettuce sometimes, loves apples, vanilla ice cream, peach ice cream, watermelon, she hates bananas (won't even sniff a banana) and she too tries to licky, licky my lotion. 

My mommy tells me no licky her lotions. But I fink it smells good enuf to eat. ~Sassy



*For any who use self tanning lotion, please be careful not to allow any licking. Samsonsmom had to take Sammy to the vet last yr. because of the chemicals he ingested licking her tanning lotion. He was ok but he did get a little nauseous.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Darla sometimes likes to eat her poo. My little s--t head.
xoxox


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Mine like to eat my earplugs, they will jump on the bed and take them off of the nightstand. They also like the usual lotion (i kick them out of the room when i'm putting lotion on) anything paper. When i cut up apples and put some in their food all of the malts take it out and line it up and eat it last. :wacko1: pineapple, yogurt and blueberries. How did i forget to mention sweet potatoes they absolutely love sweet potatoes.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

My little Sophie loves to lick my lotion!! She's also a big fan of my sunscreen, LOL. :wacko1: 

I've caught Joshua eating twigs, leaves, and flowers in my backyard. :wacko1: So strange!

As for real food, my two eat just about anything! They're the non-pickiest eaters ever!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Mine go crazy over romaine lettuce. they would drop a t-bone steak for a piece of romaine lettuce. they won't eat iceburg though. lol They also love steamed carrots, broccoli, and cauliflower. They're not much on fruit, except for watermelon - oh, they love a little watermelon. 

Linda


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Nov 19 2008, 07:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673256


> Mine go crazy over romaine lettuce. they would drop a t-bone steak for a piece of romaine lettuce.
> Linda[/B]


My Charlotte loves romaine lettuce, too! What's up with that? She also loves both plump worms AND worm jerky.

Lilly loves the used part of a kleenex (eeuuuwwwww!) and feminine protection. Ok, I could get real graphic here, but I'll just let you imagine. We had hoped that these traits would be left behind as she aged, but nope! She's now 12 yrs, 9 mos old. Lilly also loves grapes, but we learned many years ago that dogs are NOT to be given grapes or raisins.

Both dogs used to eat cooked green beans, yogurt and canned pumpkin. We have since learned that Charlotte is allergic to green beans and cow's milk. Lilly continues to eat yogurt and both girls still eat canned pumpkin with each meal.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

OMG we practically have a menu for the things that Daisy likes to munch on!!!!
Lotion (like many of the other doggies)
Toilet Paper, Paper Towels, Q Tips, CHECK STUBS!! Bad girl! hehe 
Tri Tip
Vanilla Yogurt
Cottage Cheese
Avocado
ANY frozen treat, popsicles, ice cream, frozen fruits, :heart: ROOTBEER FLOATS!!! :heart: HAHA 
Duck Poo :brownbag: :embarrassed: ...so yucky, She tries to sneak a lick off of the sidewalk when we are on walks and I'm not looking. There are tons of ducks where we live so its all over the sidewalk! So gross!!!
Peas
scrambled eggs....the list goes on! I am so surprised she doesn't weigh more than she does!!


----------



## Eeyore's Best Friend (Sep 5, 2008)

Eeyore's favorite thing to eat is strawberrys. His eyes bulge out like a cartoon dog and he starts making the craziest whiney noises. He also likes Flav-O-Ice, and just about any fruits, veggies or nuts. We're really careful not to give him anything on the naughty list, but everything outside of that list that is healthy and unprocessed is fine with me. 

For his birthday we made him fruit salad and a nice chunk of lean steak.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Nov 17 2008, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672611


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 17 2008, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672513





> I've only had my pup a day and shes already tried to eat my homework![/B]



Think anyone would buy the ol "the dog ate my homework" line? :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
I wish! They would never believe me...maybe if I took a picture of her while she's doing it...


----------

